# Sit on Top V.S. Inside



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I was just wondering for you guys which do u perfer a sit on top or sit inside? Also some advantages and disadvantages of the 2 would be nice-THANKS


----------



## cantsleep (Jul 25, 2007)

Let's here it guys, I'm trying to convince myself to go the yak route, and am looking in a lot of opinions.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I am a keep it simple kind of guy. I don't take much with me when I go fishing on a river. I want to take the bare essentials. I might go with 2 rods, 1 small tackle bag without about 12 to 15 baits, and a ziplok bag for the stuff I can't have getting wet. That's it for me. Right now I fish out of canoe, but in the future I hope to buy a small SIK kayak. I am looking for 1 10' or less.

You'll get a wide variety of opinions on this.

The best advice I can give you is to paddle several different types. Don't just go out and buy the first one you look at in a store. You can't tell anything about a kayak while it is sitting on a rack in a store. Many dealers have demo days. Go to one! Even if they don't sell a model you are interested in, you should go and paddle the different types. Then, you can really target the type of craft you want. 

CG


----------



## skipjack11 (Apr 12, 2004)

I haven't owned either type other than an inflatable Seveyor many years ago but I have been thinking about trying one of the open types. They seem like they would be easier to get in and out of and easier to clean out mud and sand you would track in on your feet. I will be watching for some experienced commentary from those who already have kayaks.


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

Here is some good reading material:

http://www.riversmallies.com/guestart_khoover.html

Lots of other good info on that site as well. I was going to post another link, but I am having trouble accessing the forums for that site.

CG


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I still feel SOTs are a more "warm weather" kayak - better suited to 
Florida, ect.


----------



## Fish-N-Fool (Apr 12, 2004)

Me and the wifey have SOTs and we love them. Ours are Ocean kayaks and we use them for a variety of activities including fishing. You'll need a dry bag to keep stuff from getting wet with either type. I've paddled a few of the sit inside yaks and as a personal preference I just don't like them. If you take long paddles you have very limited mobility with your legs. Also, if you take them through rough whitewater and you aren't real good it can spell trouble when you flip over. 

The sit on tops are easier to clean up as you just spray them off or slap some river water on them. You don't have to get wet on these either - use your scupper stoppers and modify them a bit and you can leep the water out (for the most part, water off your paddles, etc. can add up). They also are more comfy in my opinion as you can do whatever you want with your legs - in warmer water I like to hang mine over the sides in the water. 

We take ours down to WV and run rapids and also fish for smallmouth on New River (not on the same trips). I also use mine to fish ponds and small lakes. We paddle them on the lakes in Ohio for exercise and float down the rivers for pleasure/fishing. We have also taken them up to Michigan and paddled big water on Lake Michigan and some other inland lakes. They handle waves and ruff water very well, they are self bailing and pretty much unsinkable. I had no problem going through 3-4 ft. waves on lake Michigan and it was actually a lot of fun after I got used to the conditions.

Critter said it best though - go paddle a few styles and see what you prefer. I don't consider myself a "serious" kayaker and have only had mine for 4-5 years. I'm sure there are many folks that prefer the sit inside yaks.


----------



## BuckeyeFishinNut (Feb 8, 2005)

It depends on what type of fishing your going to do and what areas you fish. If you fish alot of ponds and small streams get a SIK. If you fish bigger water or areas you need to get out alot to portage get a SOT.

I have a SIK and wont buy another one. I found they are pretty uncomfortable on long floats. I don't take alot of stuff when I fish the creeks but I usually like to take 2 poles. I found it pretty hard to carry 2 poles with you in a 10' SIK. You will snag every low hanging limb and it always seems to be in your way. There is also about zero storage space for anything.

In my search since I bought my SIK I found that a SOT is more what I need now. I have moved from Columbus down to the Ohio River so I want something bigger than 10' and more stable. I also want something that is more customizable and can carry more gear. You will get wet in any kayak, SIK or SOT, just get used to it. Paddle a few an see which ones you like.

Jake


----------



## Rooster (Apr 8, 2004)

I have both, and my SIKs get about 90% of the action. In my opinion, the SOT is too wet for early spring/ late fall fishing in Ohio. There is a HUGE difference in how wet you will get in a SIK compared to a SOT (especially on a river). SOTs are nice in the summer. If you pick the right SIK for your body, there should not be any issues with comfort. As far as rigging, they both offer the same rigging options..the longer the kayak, usually the more storage space available with either type. Also, a rod in a flush mount holder will get snagged just as much in a SOT as a SIK.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

If you need to get in and out more than a few times a trip, SOT's are the cat's behind, you can do it in any depth of water, plus if you do ditch(very hard to do) you can self rescue in a SOT, it won't hold water(unless the hatch opens), SIK are tricky to exit/enter, but can be mastered, but don't try it in anything over a foot of water, even then tricky. If you ditch, you have to retrieve the yak, dump her out, no self rescue, plus any water you bring in, it stays, won't drain away like a SOT. Another huge benefit is you can sit side saddle, hop out in a instant, or use your foot to snag a rock/bottom so you can fish a nice looking hole. Both have several hull types to fit your needs, one is not better than the other. SIK have an advantage of keeping you alittle warmer, but remember yakking you do get wet to some extent. I feel the SIK's catch more wind than SOT's, in our rivers not much of a deal, open water wind makes fishing presentations difficult, use the wind to your advantage, rudder helps! 

I own 2 SOT's and one SIK, SOT's get out 10 to 1 over SIK. I do like to use it for a few trips each year.

I just think the ability of exit/enter, plus awesome access to my gear, being able to stand/kneel/ side- saddle and not having water pooling in the bottom is worth the disadvantages(which are not many) for the way I prefer to fish.
Mike


----------



## Flyfish Dog (Nov 6, 2007)

Not to start in argument but your comments are way to wrong! SOT will catch more wind cause it sit a lot higher amd My Sik's are just as easy to get out. SOT will get you so wet like sitting in water all day!


----------



## Wormdunker69 (Apr 8, 2004)

April issue of Field & Stream has a great article on Kayak fishing. Check it out. Page 58.


----------



## StuckAtHome (Apr 29, 2004)

The Sot's I have DO catch less wind, no deck! And if you would poll people that have tried both SOT's are by design a bazillion times easier to enter /exit. Try to get back in a SIK in any water deeper than your knees, I bet you get wet. If your river paddling, you will get a bit wet in both, kayaking isn't a dry sport, unless you flat water paddle and never get out.

If you talk to most people who know both types of boats, you will be in the minority stating "My Sik's are just as easy to get out".

Your comment on sitting in water all day, thats the beauty of SOT's, any water you bring in return to the river via the scuppers, you will not sit in any water! Now when you enter/exit a bunch like we do creek fishing, in a SIK you DO get water inside with you, only way to get it out is a sponge or pump, if not then YOUR sitting in the water, not me. If you ever dump in a yak(you will) SOT's are self rescue, turn it over and jump in in ANY depth, SIK's fill up, you drag it to shallow water, and lift it out to clear the water.

Now both have their merits, SIK's are warmer in colder weather, I use my SIK some of the time this time of the year flat water fishing, but for the creek/river fishing, SOT's are very hard to beat, and the only " wet" I get is from paddle drips which both get and fish splashes.


----------



## fishmason (May 2, 2004)

I fish only SIK.

Im not a big fan of SOT's because im constantly wet and have never felt comftorable in white water with them. There is a reason all white water runs as well as pro competition is done in SIK's. I can see the advantages for some individuals in SOT's with getting in and out. However if you are a relatively fit individual you can find a SIK that will serve your needs and will be easy to get in and out of.

As for storage i only take one rod with me. I dont normally plan to target multiple species on any non boat trip so i dont see the point. Also my kayak has plenty of storage inbetween my legs for lots of lures etc. There is also a zip container in front of me and storage behind the seat.

Persoanlly i believe a kayak is a great tool and can be my number one option in some areas. However it is not ideal for all and cannot replace a boat and motor you will need both regardless.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thanks for all of the replys. I'm still leaning towards a sit inside... They just seem safer...


----------



## donkey (Aug 28, 2004)

Try and do this with a sit on top


----------

